# Producing a larger quantity of donuts



## chefkathline (Mar 25, 2017)

I recently got a job at a Donut shop making donuts. I'm a culinary student but am not a pastry chef.. My shift has been having a problem with donuts holding a lot of grease.. Am told its from over proofing.. how do i


----------



## beelost (Jun 5, 2017)

I wonted to buy a donut machine but gave up the idea


----------

